# Selling 2004 TCR1 with 2005 parts



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Posted in the classified but haven't got much of a response. If anyone's looking, let me know. I'm flexible on the price (it's a tough seller's market for Giants, it seems). I've also got (not great) photos I can email. Thanks.

Ryan
[email protected]

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=53197&query=retrieval


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

well probably the reason your not getting any response is your advertised price is too high

there are dealers in the bay area selling brand new 05 tcr comp 1's for $2500 even, so at $100 less, you bike doesn't look like a deal

i think <$2k and you'll have better luck


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I think the '04 frames are more desirable. That said, if anyone is interested, I will let it go at $2,100.00.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

why are 04 frames more desirable?

thanks


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

TZL said:


> why are 04 frames more desirable?


Some people like how the rear wheel is tucked in farther... It gives them a bit tighter steering although I find it to be a bit nervous...

I just sold my 04 TCR1 for $1500... It had 8000 miles on it but it was near perfect...

When it comes time to sell a bike, you are going to lose money...

I've seen new TCR1s at Performance for $2200 and that is before you get the 10% back... I paid $2700 for mine...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Shorter chainstays and cooler graphics.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

It's funny how people come up with all sorts of justifications to get more money. Year end sales often have deeper discounts with a brand new product and warranty and other LBS services. Whenever I sell a used bike, I seldom expect to get more than 60% of retail. 



rcnute said:


> Shorter chainstays and cooler graphics.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I can do without the sarcasm, pal. Do you have a substantive disagreement with the "justifications"?


----------

